# Spain Viators or Andalucia?  Marbella Marriott



## chriskre (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I need help deciding on which company to book with.

I am staying at Marriott Marbella next week and am trying to decide whether to book on my own using Viators or just letting the concierge from the TS book for me using Andalucia Tours.  

Does anybody know if these are the same company?  I know in Europe many tour operators rebrand their tours and then you end up on the same bus with people who paid less than you did.  This happened to me with Trafalgar and  Insight if I remember the company correctly and they paid less than I did.  

Don't want to repeat that mistake again if possible.  

Thanks.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say don't use Viators to book tours in Costa del Sol in the off season.  It's a big hassle to get a refund when they cancel a tour.  :annoyed: 

Book it directly with the concierge so they'll intervene for you if things go wrong.


----------

